# Finally talked to a lawyer



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

Talked to a lawyer highly recommended by a friend down here in Texas who's wife cheated and abandoned he and the kids. The lawyer mentioned we would have a strong case if WW remained out of state for 6 more weeks which would make it 6 months away from me and kids. He said that is the magic number virtually making my case winnable when it comes to the kids. The issue I have now is do I wait, or take a chance with what my gut is telling me: my wife does not want me or the kids. I know she loves them dearly, but she has stated before that it's too stressful down here with me and the kids. Also, I might be taking a chance of waiting and then she files before I do. He said if the case goes smoothly it would cost around $2500. Ouch. Should I just get a second opinion? Thanks


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I`d take the chance and take my lawyers advice although it couldn`t hurt to do a consult with another lawyer to see if he agrees.

$2500.00 sounds cheap for your freedom.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

She's been carrying on like this for so long. Six more weeks is a drop in the bucket.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unsure in Seattle (Sep 6, 2011)

This sounds like the right guy.

Wait the 6 weeks.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I'd definitely get a second opinion--consults are usually free or relatively inexpensive. It sounds like this first lawyer has some good advice and sense of the situation, but this is a big deal, with the potential to impact your family for years to come. Definitely worth another hour or two of your time.


----------

